# Cats needing a loving home (warwickshire)



## AnnekaJackson (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there I have 3 cats looking for re-homing after a recent family bereavement. I have 2 beautiful black cats 9 months old one male and one female. I have a female tortoise shell who is just over a year. They are all neutered, wormed and flea'd. These beautiful cats have a lovely temperament and are used to a busy home. If anyone is interested please contact me via email ([email protected])
Kind Regards Anneka


----------

